# soft top advice needed



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Help! I want to strip back my soft top to get rid of the layers of patchy blue renovo so that I can restore it properly.
Is there anything chemical that will loosen the renovo, proofer etc. Or is it simply a case of spending hours gently working it loose with a brush? Any help appreciated.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You could try emailing or ringing them see what they recommend :idea:


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

There are a few threads out there on the web. The problem seems to be when mixing renovo products with anything else. I'm pretty certain that in the past a silicone based proofer has been used. This stops the renovo cleaner working properly and the reviver then sits on top giving the patchy look I have now. Couldn't find anyone who had sorted this to their satisfaction. Renovo CS supplied one chap with extra strong cleaner but it didn't work. If I'm gentle with a suede brush will that be OK?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Suede brush would be a no go in my book mate way too aggressive.

A nail brush and lots of elbow grease and patience.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

jamman said:


> Suede brush would be a no go in my book mate way too aggressive.
> 
> A nail brush and lots of elbow grease and patience.


Thanks James, I have nothing better to do now I'm retired . Saving up to have the old girl treated by a local detailer to remove swirls etc next spring so will spend the long winter getting the roof sorted. Hope all well with you and yours.
Stewart


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hi Mate, When you're done doing yours you can come do mine :wink: :lol:


----------

